# Нужен лёгкий, недорогой клавишный аккордеон.



## Tanja_Larina (6 Ноя 2012)

Посоветуйте какой аккордеон лучше выбрать - (бас - 6 рядов), стандартная ширина клавиш, трёхголосный (размер не больше, чем 3/4). Но самое главное - чем легче, тем лучше. Я рассматривала несколько моделей - HOHNER Bravo III 72, Farinelli 3/4 (34прав. х 72лев.), Ballone Burini Genie Piano... Farinelli меня смущает отсутствием басовых регистров. Ballone Burini имеет самый маленький вес, но очень высокая цена...Можете ещё что-нибудь посоветовать весом желательно килограмм 6-7 и меньше. (идеальный вариант был бы аккордеон, внешне похожий на HOHNER Bravo III 72, но весом, как Ballone Burini Genie Piano)


----------



## lelikbolik (7 Ноя 2012)

Прекрасный аккордеон новый,белый перламутр,эстрадного плана,(PERMARIA) на какую сумму вы располагаете?


----------



## Tanja_Larina (7 Ноя 2012)

я не хочу покупать c рук, мне нужна только консультация


----------



## zet10 (7 Ноя 2012)

Tanja_Larina писал:


> HOHNER Bravo III 72, Farinelli 3/4


Это Китай ,так что не советовал бы.Tanja_Larina писал:


> Ballone Burini


Италия,отличный инструмент по дорогой цене.
Советовал бы присмотреться к "Вельтмейсеру-Каприс",хороший инструмент ,но б/у.В идеальном состоянии можно купить за 20 т.р,в любом случае это гораздо выгоднее брать чем Китайцев.


----------



## lelikbolik (7 Ноя 2012)

Tanja_Larina писал:


> я не хочу покупать c рук, мне нужна только консультация


Все инструменты новые с фабрики!


----------



## Tanja_Larina (8 Ноя 2012)

Я так полагаю речь идёт о Pianos 204 , так она ж весит 8,5 кг, даже HOHNER имеет вес 7,4 кг, а многие итальянские вообще весят 6,5 и даже меньше...


----------



## _Scandalli_ (11 Ноя 2012)

Я Вам тоже советую Weltmeister Caprice. Играю 3 года на сцене (под минуса) - пока на новый не накоплю, переключатся не буду. Кстати, даже дуэт "Accordionova" играл на них немного ли мало - видео посмотрите! А сейчас на Borsini шпилят. 
Есть еще вариант такой: инструменты "Firotti", у них есть 6 и 7-регистровые модели!
Удачи!


----------



## Tanja_Larina (16 Ноя 2012)

Да дело не в регистрах, я подумала и решила, что лучше брать готово-выборный аккордеон. Посмотрела Pigini Peter Pan Piano - вес небольшой и готово выборный, но правая клавиатура одноголосная... где бы найти что-то подобное, но дешевле и с трёхголосной правой клавиатурой...


----------



## lelikbolik (16 Ноя 2012)

такого не бывает,что бы был новый инструмент с готово выборной клавиатурой,трёхголосный,дешевый, вам могут предложить только б/у или подсунут какого то Китайца!Все хорошие инструменты, известных проверенных фабрик и фирм не могут стоить дёшево!


----------



## Tanja_Larina (17 Ноя 2012)

Мне вполне может подойти и китайская фирма (типа Farinelli, OULAI)... Дело в том, что я только начинаю осваивать аккордеон, моя первая гитара тоже стоила "копейки", когда возникла уверенность что это "серьёзно" - приобрела более достойный инструмент. (вообще аккордеон третий инструмент, который я осваиваю, а выборка нужна мне, т к я любитель классики)...


----------



## zet10 (17 Ноя 2012)

Tanja_Larina писал:


> Мне вполне может подойти и китайская фирма (типа Farinelli, OULAI)


Вообще не понятно, что тут человек обсуждает,то китайская фирма вполне устраивает,то на Pigini Peter Pan Piano итальянский замахивается...Tanja_Larina писал:


> где бы найти что-то подобное, но дешевле и с трёхголосной правой клавиатурой...


Навеяло "А нет ли у вас такого же халатика ,но с перламутровыми пуговицами?..Нет?...будем искать". Невольно вспоминаешь"Не гнался ты бы поп за дешевизной"


----------



## lelikbolik (17 Ноя 2012)

100% :yes:


----------



## Tanja_Larina (19 Ноя 2012)

Вы меня не совсем поняли, изначально мне нужен аккордеон лёгкий по весу (недорогой т к я начинающий аккордеонист - стаж всего год, за этот год я держала в руках разные аккордеоны), когда я приводила примеры дорогих аккордеонов я имела в виду их вес, вид, а не звучание (последний, который я назвала Pigini Peter Pan Piano - весит вообще чуть больше 4 кг, при этом имеет размер 34/72. Я даже специально тему создала http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/topic_3584 Думала почитать, посмотреть какие существуют аккордеоны - выбрать... Вы поймите это не гонка за дешевизной - ну незачем начинающему дорогой аккордеон... А покупка с рук - знаете сколько историй я знаю, когда с рук сбывают некачественные инструменты.


----------



## lelikbolik (20 Ноя 2012)

купите Weltmeister в магазине музыки за 5.000 $ и учитесь! :accordion:


----------



## Vladimir Zh (20 Ноя 2012)

Уважаемая Tanja_Larina. Вы, как начинающий аккордеонист, совершаете несколько ошибок: 
1) Мне нужен лёгкий 3/4 инструмент
Вам такой инструмент противопоказан. Периодически сталкиваюсь с 3/4 инструментами на которых поиграли взрослые дяди-тёти. У всех мех разодран (объём меха не соответствует размаху рук). Вывод - надо брать полный инструмент. Далее.
2) Зачем мне для начала хороший (дорогой) инструмент.
Хороший инструмент не обязательно должен быть дорогим. Новый полный Weltmeister стоит чуть более 110 000р (у нас в Е-бурге). Дешевле можете не смотреть. Это не инструменты, а "макеты". Если эту сумму не тянете, то смотрим б/у. Самые демократичные цены у тех же Вельтмайстеров. Рублей за 30-40 можно найти экземпляр в хорошем состоянии. Единственное НО, надо познакомиться с *приличным* мастером в Вашем городе, который бы осмотрел выбранный Вами инструмент.
3) Не связывайтесь, пока, с выборной клавиатурой. Эта механика непростая в освоении и эксплуатации. Если брать б/у, надо смотреть в оба, а если всё новое, то цена инструмента может Вас неприятно удивить.
Удачи в выборе.


----------



## Tanja_Larina (21 Ноя 2012)

Я ж говорю год играю, за это время в моих руках было несколько инструментов, из них понравился только один, это был немецкий аккордеон 3/4 (фирму не помню), понравился он мне тем, что был сравнительно легче других и чуть меньше по размеру... наверное это по тому, что у меня маленький рост и я не полного телосложения... Брала я в руки, как "детские" аккордеончики (правая клавиатура которых меньше 34 клавиш) - это совсем не игра + к тому в левой клавиатуре все они были пятирядные (отсутствие уменьшенных аккордов для меня не удобно). Полные аккордеоны настолько тяжелы и "неповоротливы", что "меха толком не растянешь" и ноты из-за них толком не видно...


----------



## Vladimir Zh (21 Ноя 2012)

Так Вы будете экспериментировать очень долго. Найдите хорошего преподавателя - аккордеониста (именно аккордеониста), я думаю, он Ваши проблемы решит хотя бы частично. 
Мне кажется, у Вас проблемы не столько в выборе инструмента, сколько в элементарной постановке.


----------



## Karpytu (19 Ноя 2014)

Недавно также покупал Bravo III 72 Hohner. Очень нравится. Звучит отлично. Покупал в интернет-магазине https://orangemusic.com.ua


----------



## vev (19 Ноя 2014)

Karpytu (19.11.2014, 14:45) писал:


> Недавно также покупал Bravo III 72 Hohner. Очень нравится. Звучит отлично. Покупал в интернет-магазине https://orangemusic.com.ua


Уважаемый!
Коммерческая реклама - это платная услуга на данном ресурсе. Если Вам надо пропиарить собственный магазин - платите деньги и пиарьте. 
Объявления, на которые Вы разместили два последних ответа с одинаковой начинкой, были опубликованы в 2012 году и не думаю, что еще актуальны. Да и вряд ли кого здесь может заинтересовать эта китайская балалайка ИМХО


----------



## diorel (27 Дек 2014)

У меня есть то что нужно и недорого...34х72,напишите письмо на [email protected] ,вышлю фото


----------



## vev (27 Дек 2014)

*diorel*, 
Денис, 
думаю, что за пару лет вопрос покупки должен был бы уже потерять актуальность


----------



## zet10 (27 Дек 2014)

Денис,а не дорого это почем? И чего есть? Конкретнее пожалуйста.
А то опять что то ляпнул и в кусты) Ждем конкретики,ибо судя по твоим объявлениям на Авито,я так понимаю что слово "недорого" имеет для тебя весьма и весьма ,мягко скажем "условное" понятие.


----------



## vev (27 Дек 2014)

*zet10*, 

Согласен. Что ж стесняться. Вы опишите, что именно предлагаете и всем станет сразу ясно, что Ваши "37x72", действительно, "недороги". Народ здесь бывалый и сразу это поймет


----------



## Jupiter (27 Дек 2014)

Как вас тут Ларин(а) "развел(а)"... Правильно Юра ZET10 с Юрой Никулиным сказали "...а нет ли у вас такого же,но с перламутровыми...". 
Берите,Ларина, свою "копеешную" гитару и вперёд.На форум гитаристов.А то Вам стараются помочь,а вы как та обезьяна - "к красивым" или "умным" скачете. Где Вы видели "недорогие,новые,итальянские трёхголосные,с начинкой в левой + конвертор аккордеоны?


----------



## diorel (23 Янв 2015)

Ребята,я здесь редко бываю,все мои инструменты,а их у меня около 100штук, выложены на AVITO.ru в разделе аккордеоны,баяны,гармони м.Достоевская. Именно там я и живу,500 метров от метро.Приходите,выберете сами.


----------



## zet10 (25 Янв 2015)

Diorel,Смотрим иногда "Авито" !
Почитываем...
А что у Вас можно выбрать?баян "Лель" за 50 тыс. руб,баян "Вельтмейстер- грандину"( 80 года выпуска),которую Вы позиционируете как "НОВАЯ "за 60 тыс.руб? 
Мне кажется дорого!
Хотя чиркните адрес,
(У нас уже как 3 года на Шереметьевской ул (возле Райкин-плаз) офис открыт,
...как понимаю не далече от Вас.)
Авось как нить и заскочу,после трудового дня.
Может выберу)),чего нибудь))


----------



## diorel (23 Мар 2015)

Сейчас на лето переехали за город,3 км от метро Алтуфьево,пос.Вёшки-Сити,звоните,как соберетесь 8-915-033-64-63,всегда на связи.Денис


----------



## Tanja_Larina (27 Янв 2016)

Не могла пройти мимо и не ответить. Когда это гитара фирмы Fender была копеечной? И не стыдно Вам девушку оскорблять... Пока несколько книг про аккордеоны не прочитала, не поняла, из каких сплавов изготавливают голоса, и как это влияет на звук и вес, и вообще, что такое аккордеон, регистр и т п А Ваши ответы меня только ешё больше запутали, одна реклама на Вашем форуме и не одного профессионала, даже не смогли объяснить, что Pigini и Ballone Burini, о которых я говорила, легче остальных, т к одноголосные. .. Инструмент я купила, можете успокоиться, играю, пока устраивает... Большое спасибо сайту http://eugenmeermann.ru - там написано какие фирмы изготавливают аккордеоны и многое другое...


----------



## zet10 (28 Янв 2016)

Мдааа Татьяна! Лучше бы Вы прошли мимо!Простите конечно,но создается впечатление что свои ответы Вы пишите,предварительно махнув рюмку другую,а то и по более.


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

*Tanja_Larina*,
1000% бред... Либо не те книги читаны, либо совсем ничего не понято... Про одноголосный Pigini и BB сильно...


----------



## Tanja_Larina (28 Янв 2016)

А по русски обьяснить, что я не так сказала - ни как? Или мама вас только хамству научила?


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

Tanja_Larina писал:


> А по русски обьяснить, что я не так сказала - ни как? Или мама вас только хамству научила?


Отвечаю...

Мамы нас учили тому, чему нужно. Учили не задавать глупых вопросов умным людям или по крайней мере выслушать и проанализировать ответ. 

Перечитал ВСЮ прошлогоднюю переписку. Давно было, частично подзабыл.  Так вот складывается полное впечатление, что Вы вообще не представляли/представляете себе, что такое аккордеон и с чем его едят. Требования менялись по ходу переписки многократно. Вы метались от дешевых китайских "инструментиков" до дорогих и серьезных итальянских брендов, от примитивных готовых ширпотребов, до полуэксклюзивных готово-выборных инструментов. Главное - вес. Цена могла варьироваться от 15 тр до 450тр и Вас это не волновало. На ВСЕ аргументы Вам было начхать. У Вас было свое мнение о том, что Вам надо. Вам не нужны были советы. Надо было потусоваться и не более. 

 Все, что Вам писали год назад - это и были попытки посоветовать новичку. Причем давали их люди, играющие и знающие тему. Советы как были профессиональными, так ими и остались. Если Вы не смогли их оценить в силу. ... - это Ваши проблемы.


----------



## Tanja_Larina (28 Янв 2016)

Теперь отвечу я. .. Да, вы правы, я практически не представляла, что такое аккордеон, и очень боялась, что мне попалётся "тяжеленная махина", типа тех, которые мне давали поиграть знакомые. Я стала читать сайты производителей, наткнулась на лёгкие одноголосные модели и модели китайского образца, я не знала от чего зависит вес, ну не может человек всё знать, держа аккордеон всего несколько раз в руках (я хорошо разбираюсь в струнных инструментах, я гитарист профессионал. Ещё я пианист...) - почитав я узнала, что в Китайские голоса добавляют пластмассу, что делает их более лёгкими, но, грубо говоря, непригодными для игры, старые аккордеоны, на которых я играла, точнее пыталась играть, имели голоса, изготовленные из более тяжёлых сплавов, сейчас от этого потихоньку отказываются (поэтому раньше даже детский аккордеон весил почти 7 кг - пример, аккордеон изготовленный в городе Шуя, которые имеют название "Юность") В новые Итальянски аккордеоны, точнее в их голоса добавляют титан, что делает их намного легче, но, при этом, звук остаётся качественным. Вывод - лучше подкопить деньги на титановые голоса, чем покупать голоса, грубо говоря, из пластмассы, хотя кому-то и этого достаточно, а может даже оправдано... Всё писать не буду, конечно я разобралась не только с весом... Почитала сайт, узнала про фирмы... Сходила в ближайшую музыкальную - подержала в руках старые и новые Тульские и Немецкие аккордеоны, посоветовалась и сделала выводы...


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

Tanja_Larina/ писал:


> Теперь отвечу я. .. Да, вы правы, я практически не представляла, что такое аккордеон, и очень боялась, что мне попалётся "тяжеленная махина", типа тех, которые мне давали поиграть знакомые. Я стала читать сайты производителей, наткнулась на лёгкие одноголосные модели и модели китайского образца, я не знала от чего зависит вес, ну не может человек всё знать, держа аккордеон всего несколько раз в руках (я хорошо разбираюсь в струнных инструментах, я гитарист профессионал. Ещё я пианист...) - почитав я узнала, что в Китайские голоса добавляют пластмассу, что делает их более лёгкими, но, грубо говоря, непригодными для игры, старые аккордеоны, на которых я играла, точнее пыталась играть, имели голоса, изготовленные из более тяжёлых сплавов, сейчас от этого потихоньку отказываются (поэтому раньше даже детский аккордеон весил почти 7 кг - пример, аккордеон изготовленный в городе Шуя, которые имеют название "Юность") В новые Итальянски аккордеоны, точнее в их голоса добавляют титан, что делает их намного легче, но, при этом, звук остаётся качественным. Вывод - лучше подкопить деньги на титановые голоса, чем покупать голоса, грубо говоря, из пластмассы, хотя кому-то и этого достаточно, а может даже оправдано... Всё писать не буду, конечно я разобралась не только с весом... Почитала сайт, узнала про фирмы... Сходила в ближайшую музыкальную - подержала в руках старые и новые Тульские и Немецкие аккордеоны, посоветовалась и сделала выводы...


Вы это серьезно?!

Какой пластик можно добавить в металл? Как Вы это себе представляете? Какой такой титан? Где Вы набрались этой ереси? 

Голоса как делали из дюралюминия (голосовая планка) и специальной стали (язычек), так и делают. Раньше использовали медь и латунь вместо дюрали, но про те времена можно спокойно забыть. 

Если где титан и используется, то ТОЛЬКО в механике, но в силу гораздо более высокой стоимости как материала, так и его обработки, инструмент выйдет знааачительно дороже.

Где Вы видели одноголосные инструменты? Это, что, довоенные что-ли? Узнаваемый аккордеонный тембр невозможно получить, используя только один голос! Аккордеон узнается по большей части за счет розлива. Ну как Вы его то можете на одном голосе изобразить?

Вроде как, ТОТ МАГИЧЕСКИЙ сайт мне тоже знаком, но НИЧЕГО ПОДОБНОГО я не смог там вычитать.


----------



## Tanja_Larina (28 Янв 2016)

Первые посты посмотрите, там шла речь про 2 одноголосных конвертера Pigging Piter Pen и Ballone Burini Genie.


----------



## Tanja_Larina (28 Янв 2016)

Хочется услышать вашу версию, от чего зависит вес аккордеона?


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

Tanja_Larina писал:


> Первые посты посмотрите, там шла речь про 2 одноголосных конвертера Pigging Piter Pen и Ballone Burini Genie.


Теперь только осталось понять, что же Вы подразумеваете под термином "КОНВЕРТЕР"?

Вот ссылка на сайт Pigini. Там есть одна модель с ДВУМ голосами (то есть БЕЗ РЕГИСТРОВ) и без левой руки - вес 9 кг...

То, что Вы имели ввиду под BB:
Genie Piano Converter
Grasp technology: Piano
Bass technology: Converter
Color: black
Keys / discant: 34
Reeds / discant: I
Buttons / Bass: 72
Reeds / Bass: III
MIII tones: 36
MIII reeds: I
Weight: 5,9 kg
Dimensions: 19,5 x 34 cm
highlight: 0

Ни один разумный музыкант не посоветовал бы ЭТО.  Вы обращались за советом, а кто из музыкантов посоветовал бы просто выбросить деньги? Для какой цели может понадобиться этот XXXXX с непонятным тембром и с выборкой, которая Вам точно никогда не пригодится? Что на таком ЧУДЕ можно сыграть? 

Именно потому, что это полный бред, Вам и пытались объяснить, что и как Вам подойдет. Но вопрос веса затмил все... Вам, как гитаристке и пианистке было бы неплохо понимать, что ЗВУК - вот то, что является основным для инструмента


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

Tanja_Larina/ писал:


> Хочется услышать вашу версию, от чего зависит вес аккордеона?


Безусловно, вес зависит от голосности инструмента. Больше голосов, больше резонаторов - больше вес. Это законы сохранения. 

Ну давайте по поводу веса поговорим. 
Вы, как я понимаю, взрослый человек с разумным ростом и комплекцией (предположим). По сравнению с 6-7 летками несколько по физической форме выигрываете, надеюсь. 
Так вот большинство первоклассников ДМШ играли на трех-голосных Стеллах 3/4 , вес которых составлял 7.5 кг. И ничего. Все живы и здоровы. Почему Вы уперлись в 5.9 кг, как никто тогда не понимал, так и сейчас не понимаю. 

Вам советовали абсолютно правильные вещи и давайте на этом закончим.


----------



## Tanja_Larina (28 Янв 2016)

Вы меня не слышите... Вы смешиваете не смешиваемое... Конвертер, насколько мне известно - готововыборный или вы это тоже оспорите?
Вот ссылка на Pigini (если Вы даже имея название не нашли его, стоит сделать вывод) http://www.pigini.com/it/prodotti/convertor/item/peter-pan-piano 
Вот на BB http://eugenmeermann.ru/ballone-burrni/detskij-akkordeon-i-detskij-bayan-genie-pi
ano-i-baby-aladin
Про 5,9 кг шла речь когда-то давно... Я вам 5 раз сказала, что разобралась во всём (купила инструмент - 3 голосый, весом 7,5 кг), но Вы, очевидно, и это до сих пор не поняли.
P.S Если вес зависит только от количества голосов, почему одни трёхголосные аккордеоны 4/4 (т е 41 в правой, 120 в левой) весят 9 кг, а другие - более 12 кг


----------



## vev (28 Янв 2016)

Tanja_Larina писал:


> Вы меня не слышите... Вы смешиваете не смешиваемое... Конвертер, насколько мне известно - готововыборный или вы это тоже оспорите?
> Вот ссылка на Pigini (если Вы даже имея название не нашли его, стоит сделать вывод) http://www.pigini.com/it/prodotti/convertor/item/peter-pan-piano
> Вот на BB http://eugenmeermann.ru/ballone-burrni/detskij-akkordeon-i-detskij-bayan-genie-pi
> 
> ...


Почитайте про прямую и ломаную деку... Вторая тяжелее. 
Вы не учитываете то, что в левой руке тоже есть некоторое количество голосов... 
Резонаторы бывают деревянными и пластмассовыми - вес последних меньше, но у звук совсем другой...

И еще масса факторов...


----------



## zet10 (28 Янв 2016)

татьяна!а можно Вас попросить озвучить то ,что Вы купили и если возможно выложить нам фото на обозрение?или аккордеон который Вы купили,это секретная информация?


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

Tanja_Larina (28.01.2016, 19:47) писал:


> А по русски обьяснить, что я не так сказала - ни как? Или мама вас только хамству научила?


Это они умеют 
Вев с Зетом мастера этого искусства, за что я их и уважаю!


----------



## vikatik (3 Мар 2016)

Vladimir Zh (20.11.2012, 15:02) писал:


> Периодически сталкиваюсь с 3/4 инструментами на которых поиграли взрослые дяди-тёти. У всех мех разодран (объём меха не соответствует размаху рук). Вывод - надо брать полный инструмент. Далее.


А что - у 3/4 мех растягивается меньше по конструкции? Я думал они только по количеству клавиш отличаются. Вот те новость!
И что правда мех так легко разодрать? Это же как тянуть нужно?

Кстати, А Татьяна Ларина - автор этой темы - это псевдоним? А тот как-то символично получается, как Зет с Вевом ее принизили. Почти что по Пушкину...

И еще добавлю вопрос по существу. Т.е. мне как взрослому человеку 3/4 противопоказан? Я думал - полегче, поудобнее. Нет? Нельзя? Разорву мех?


----------

